# Good quality Oil, EO and FO in UK



## biarine (Feb 16, 2015)

Anyone can recommend a good quality oil here in UK? Now I been using new direction aromatic. I want to know if there is another company that has good quality of EO and FO. Thank you the help.


----------



## Birdie Wife (Feb 17, 2015)

The cheapest EO supplier I've found is Mystic Moments (don't be put off by the name!) - they carry a really wide range and postage rates are very reasonable too.


----------



## squeakycleanuk (Feb 17, 2015)

I get mine from Penny Price, its good quality as you'd expect from the Price family (her mums an Aromatherapist too) but they are a bit expensive compared to the other suppliers. I'm an Aromatherapist so I have to get the best quality oils for massage treatments and unfortunately most of the soap making suppliers just don't seem to supply the real thing. For instance one supplier sent me a batch of oils which were so runny the oil just poured out the bottle, instead of in drops,(even the base notes) making it impossible for me to measure the amounts of drops required for a massage treatment, so needless to say I won't be buying from them again. I did get a few oils from Fresholi a few weeks back though and they seem to be good


----------



## Saponista (Feb 17, 2015)

I have found fresh skin and mother earth's goodies to be good too. I always compare their prices along with mystic moments as they seem to vary over time.


----------



## squeakycleanuk (Feb 17, 2015)

I'm just about to make an order from mother natures goodies myself to see what they are like but I'm pretty dubious because they are so much cheaper than everywhere else, so it seems a bit too good to be true :wink:


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Feb 17, 2015)

Don't forget, for soap (especially CP) the very best is likely to be overkill.


----------



## squeakycleanuk (Feb 17, 2015)

True, the oils which I'm not happy with for Aromatherapy reasons are ideal for practicing with soaps and candles


----------



## biarine (Feb 17, 2015)

Thank you everybody for the help.


----------



## Saponista (Feb 17, 2015)

I only make soap which is why I'm not really worried about high quality or thickness. As long as they still smell ok then I'm happy.


----------



## biarine (Feb 17, 2015)

Yes that's true saponista, but I am looking for good quality that's for my massage oil ( very important it's for back pain massage oil), my homemade ointment, creams, anti-bacterial hand gel, anti-bacterial spray and homemade perfume too.


----------



## Saponista (Feb 17, 2015)

http://www.naturaloilsuk.com

I have used William hodgson in the past for larger orders too. Their oils are good quality and reasonably priced, but you will have to contact them for a price list.


----------



## biarine (Feb 17, 2015)

Saponista said:


> http://www.naturaloilsuk.com
> 
> I have used William hodgson in the past for larger orders too. Their oils are good quality and reasonably priced, but you will have to contact them for a price list.




Thank you very much


----------



## regansoap (Apr 3, 2015)

I found astor and Windsor lovely for fo's


----------



## soapswirl (Apr 7, 2015)

I like the soap kitchen for essential oils for my soaps, and naturally thinking for essential oils for other face/body products. Their carrier oils are very nice too!


----------

